# Still Velvet?



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I was able to see a mule buck that was taken by our farm that was still in full velvet. When it was shot and fell down, part of the horns broke off and they were still really soft. Has anybody else seen this or heard of any deer being this late? Why would this deer still be in velvet?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

wasn't a hermie by any chance was it?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Call me ignorant, but i can't say that I have ever heard of a hermie. :-? ??


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

hermaphidite. (sp)


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

When you rolled it over was it male or female. Sometimes female deer will produce very soft antlers.

I saw 2 deer this weekend at the game check station that still had velvet and one of them was doe.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

It was a buck, and it wasn't a small set of antlers either. It was an average size mule buck.

Savage Rookie, I thought maybe that is what you meant, but was not sure!


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

My uncle shot a deer that never wwent out of velvet also they say its from being injured sometime along the line in the male area


----------

